# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  مسآآآبقة :{ مُصمم/ة × مُصمم/ة }:)

## ملاك الورد ..~

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  

_لابراز جوانب الابداع لديكم_  

_لازالة الكسل والخمول عن أعضاء الشبكة_  
_فكرت وقررت القيام بمسابقة جديدة_  
_المسابقة عبارة عن ( تحدي )_  
_بين 2 من مصممي الشبكة_  
__
_فكرة المسابقة_  
_بـكـل إسـبـوع راح يـعـطى عـضـويـن صـور .._
_الـصـور راح تـنـزل بـمـوضـوع مـع أسـمـاء الـمـتـحـديـيـن .. راح أنـزل لـكـم الـصـور و أسـمـائـهـم .._ 
_و بعد كذا لـهـم مـهـلـة للـتـصـمـيـم في ثـلاث أيـام .._
_بـعـد كـذا تـصـامـيـمـهـم تـوصـلـني عـلى الخـاص ( اذا كان المتنافس مشرف/ة ) او في موضوع بمنتدى الاقتراحات والشكاوي ( أذا كان المتنافس عضو)...والاخ شبكه يرسله لي_  
_و بـعـديـن الأعـضـاء يـخـتـاروا أفـضـل تـصـمـيـم مـن هـالـتـصـمـيـمـيـن .._ 
_و يـكـسـب واحـد فـيـهـم الـتـحـدي .._
_شروط المسابقة_ 
_1: استخدام الصور الي راح تنزل في الموضوع والتقيد بها ومن الممكن اضافة تأثيرات دون صور خارجية_ 
_2: عدم كتابة الاسم على التصميم_ 
_هـذي هي فـكـرتـنـا ,,_ 
_أتـمـنى إنـهـا تـعـجـبـكـم و تـتـحـمـسـون لـهـا .._
_لـمـا أشـوف حـمـاسـكـم راح نـقـول مـنـهـم أول مـتـحـديـيـن .._
_ألـف سـلام .._ 
_نوارة الدنيا_

----------


## أموله

مسـأإبقـهـ جميلهـ .. 

يلا بالانتظار ~,~

----------


## ABU A7MED

مسا الخير  :wink: 

واضح انو موضوع مميز ورح تكون مسابقة مميزة كمان  :idea: 

يعطيكى الف عافية نوارة على المبادرة الطيبة  :weird: 

مع تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق  :thumbdown:  :thumbdown: 

تقبلى خالص تحيتى وتقديرى

----------


## Malamh Cute

هلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،

مُبآآإآدره مره روعه نوآره  :bigsmile:  ,,

والمسآبقة شكلهآ كمآإن روعه وحمآآآآآآس  :nuts:  ’’

وإن شاء الله يتفآإعلو الأعضآء  :bigsmile:  ،

وبالتوفيق مُقدمآ للجميع ونشوف الإبدآعآت ..

تسلمي نوآرة ،

ربي يعطيش مليون آلف عآإفيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم حبوبه =) ..

تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> مسـأإبقـهـ جميلهـ .. 
> 
> يلا بالانتظار ~,~



مشكورة امولة على المرور الحلو
وانا بعد بانتظار تفعلكم معي 

يسلموو قلبو

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> مسا الخير 
> 
> واضح انو موضوع مميز ورح تكون مسابقة مميزة كمان  
> يعطيكى الف عافية نوارة على المبادرة الطيبة  
> مع تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق  
> تقبلى خالص تحيتى وتقديرى



مساء النور ابو احمد
ان شاء الله يكون الموضوع  على كيفكم 
ونشوف مشاركاتكم وابداعاتكم
في جو تنافس وتحدي
الله يعافيك 
ويسلمو على المرور

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> هلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،
> 
> مُبآآإآدره مره روعه نوآره  ,,
> انتي الاروع حبابة 
> 
> والمسآبقة شكلهآ كمآإن روعه وحمآآآآآآس  ’’
> ان شاء الله بس نبغي نشوف تفاعل
> 
> 
> ...



ملامح كيووووت

مشكورة للمرور الكيوووت

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ماشاء الله فكره حلوه*

*وبتبان ابداعات الاعضاء*

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

*يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم الأفكار الحلوه 
موفقه خيوه 
وبادره حليوه 

ابدأي فنحن متابعيين من وراء الشاشه
وحشني التنافس معاش

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم 

مرحبا 

نوارة يا الغلا 

ابــــــــــــــداع  الفكرة  ان شاء الله تلقاء نجاح  

حلو  التنافس من غير اسماء  حتى الفوز  يكون من نصيب اللي يستحق 

اتمنى الى الجميع التوفيق 

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*فكـــره حلــــوووه غناتييي*

*لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدكِ*
*موفقين لكل خير وصلاح...*

----------


## عنيده

فكره رووعه اكيد لانه صاحبتها ارووع .. 


يعطيج العافيه خيتوو ..


و نتظر الابداع و التحدي .. 


مووفقين .

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
اغيب و اعود لأرى الجديد المبهج
لألوم نفسي تباعا بعد سعادتي لذلك .. على تقصيرها
فكره رائعه
كلي امل ان تلاقي الحماس
موفقين
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*يسلموااااااااااااااا خيتووو على الفكرة* 
*وننتظر*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مرره حلووه الفكرة ومحمسة

اللهـ على الأفكار الجهنميهـ ×_×

..

تسلمي حبيبتي نوووارة

ماعدمناك
تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *ماشاء الله فكره حلوه*
> 
> *وبتبان ابداعات الاعضاء*
> 
> *بالتوفيق للجميع*
> 
> *يعطيك الف عافيه*



يسلمووو خيتي بحر العجائب لمرورك الرائع 

وان شاء الله نقدر نبرز ابداعات الاعضاء 

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> تسلم الأفكار الحلوه 
> يسلم لي المرور الاحلى 
> موفقه خيوه 
> تسلمي لي يا فراشةالمنتدى 
> وبادره حليوه 
> تحلى ايامك يارب
> 
> ابدأي فنحن متابعيين من وراء الشاشه
> ماتضمني يمكن تكوني ضمن المتنافسين ....بس جهزي حالك 
> ...



تسلمي لي عفاف للمرور الاكثر من حلو 

وتشجيعك المميز

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام
> 
> مرحبا 
> مراحب ...اهلين استاذة سويت
> 
> نوارة يا الغلا 
> 
> ابــــــــــــــداع الفكرة ان شاء الله تلقاء نجاح 
> ...



سويتي مرور رائع كالعادة 
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *فكـــره حلــــوووه غناتييي*
> 
> *لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدكِ*
> *موفقين لكل خير وصلاح...*



مرورك الاحلى دموعة 
تسلمي لي ياقلبي 
مشكورة خيتي لدعواتك 
ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> فكره رووعه اكيد لانه صاحبتها ارووع ..  
> 
> يعطيج العافيه خيتوو ..
> الله يعافيج قلبوووو 
> 
> و نتظر الابداع و التحدي .. 
> 
> جهزي حالك  
> 
> مووفقين .



يسلمووو عنيدة للمرور الرائع 
والتشجيع المميز

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> مرحبا
> اهلا وسهلا بمعلمتي 
> 
> اغيب و اعود لأرى الجديد المبهج
> ان شاء الله يسرك ويسر قلبك 
> لألوم نفسي تباعا بعد سعادتي لذلك .. على تقصيرها
> معذورة خيتي ومافي داعي تلومين نفسك 
> فكره رائعه
> الروعة انتي منبعها 
> ...



أميرة المرح
مرور رائع رائع رائع 

تسلمي لي يا اغلى معلمة بالعالم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *يسلموااااااااااااااا خيتووو على الفكرة* 
> 
> 
> *وننتظر*



ابو علي
الله يسلمك 
وانتظارك اكيد ما راح يطول

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> مرره حلووه الفكرة ومحمسة
>  تحلى ايامك اسيرة 
> اللهـ على الأفكار الجهنميهـ ×_×
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> تسلمي حبيبتي نوووارة
>  الله يسلمك 
> ...



اسيرة شوق 
مشكورة للمرور الرائع

----------


## كبرياء

فكره حلووهـ .. 
تسسلم الإأيآدي نوآره ..!
سي يوو

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*ماشاء الله فكرة رائعه ..*

*الى الامام ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## Hussain.T

مآ شآء الله

فكره رآئعة جدا

أنا هاليومين أشتغل على كمبيوتري أزبط الفوتوشوب فيه 

طلع شغلي في الوقت المنآسب

ان شآء الله اليوم أو بكره أخلص منه

وبعدين نفتح الفوتوشوب بعد غيآب اكثر من 3 شهور عني

شكرا خيتي ع المسآبقة الحلوة

يعطيك العآفية

دآم فكرك المميز

تحيآتي

----------


## مضراوي

فكره روعه 
بالانتظار التفاعل 
موفقه
مضراوي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> فكره حلووهـ .. 
> تسسلم الإأيآدي نوآره ..!
> سي يوو



تحلى ايامك يارب
تسلمي كبرياء على المرور اللطيف

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
> 
> *ماشاء الله فكرة رائعه ..*
> 
> *الى الامام ..*
> 
> *كل المودة*



تسلم اخوي شبكة 
وان شاء الله المسابقة تلاقي تفاعل 
الف شكر لمرورك المميز

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> مآ شآء الله
> 
> فكره رآئعة جدا 
> أنا هاليومين أشتغل على كمبيوتري أزبط الفوتوشوب فيه  
> طلع شغلي في الوقت المنآسب 
> ان شآء الله اليوم أو بكره أخلص منه 
> وبعدين نفتح الفوتوشوب بعد غيآب اكثر من 3 شهور عني 
> شكرا خيتي ع المسآبقة الحلوة 
> يعطيك العآفية 
> ...



 شبل الطفوف 
ان شاء كمبيوترك يتعافى ويتشافى 
ويرجع نشاطك الفوتوشوبي
مشكور شبل لدعم الفكرة 
ومشكور للمرور اللطيف

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> فكره روعه 
> بالانتظار التفاعل 
> موفقه
> مضراوي



 مضراوي 
الف شكر للمرور
وانا كمان بانتظار مزيد من التفاعل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

يا ماشاء الله...الفكرة مميزة ....وحماسية بشكل كبير...

وإن شاء الله راح تلاقي استحسان الجميع وتفاعلهم بإذن الكريم...

يعطيك العافية نوارة الغالية صاحبة الأفكار الراقية  :)

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق هذا الشهر الكريم وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حلوه الفكره
بالتوفيق للجميع 
مقدماً

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلموووووووووو
خيتوووو
على الأفكار الحلوووة
وأنشاء الله تكون مسابقة حلوووة ونستمتع فيها
بالتوفيق للجميع
تحيااااتي

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله الفكرة رووووعه
وتبعث على روح التنافس
وان شاء الله تلاقي التفاعل من الجميع ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية نورة على هيك مسابقة جميلة
في إنتظار الطرح ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> 
> يا ماشاء الله...الفكرة مميزة ....وحماسية بشكل كبير... 
> وإن شاء الله راح تلاقي استحسان الجميع وتفاعلهم بإذن الكريم... 
> يعطيك العافية نوارة الغالية صاحبة الأفكار الراقية :) 
> موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق هذا الشهر الكريم وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
> 
> 
> دمتي بعين المولى الجليل



ياهلا والله بالغلا كله 
تسلمي يافلبي 
والف شكر لكلامك المميز

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> حلوه الفكره
> بالتوفيق للجميع 
> مقدماً



حساسة بزيادة 
تحلى ايامك يارب 
ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> يسلموووووووووو
> خيتوووو
> على الأفكار الحلوووة
> وأنشاء الله تكون مسابقة حلوووة ونستمتع فيها
> بالتوفيق للجميع
> تحيااااتي



ملاك الروح 

الله يسلمك ياقلبي 
نتمنى تكون المسابقة حلوة والجميع يستمتع فيها
وما راح تحلى غير بمشاركاتكم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> ماشاء الله الفكرة رووووعه
> 
> وتبعث على روح التنافس
> وان شاء الله تلاقي التفاعل من الجميع ..
> الله يعطيكِ الف عافية نورة على هيك مسابقة جميلة
> في إنتظار الطرح ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



 همس الصمت
تسلمي خيتي للمشاركة المميزة والحضور اللافت 
الله يعافيك ياقلبي 
وان شاء الله المسابقة تلاقي التفاعل المرجو منها

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*عاشت الادمغة اللي تجيب زي هالافكار الحلوة*

*الى الامام دائما*

*موفقين*

*بانتظار المنافسة*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*مسابقة حماسية حييل*

*خوسارة ما اعرف للفوتوشوب*
*وألآ كان اشتركت وياكم*

*تسلمي ع الفكرة خيتو نوارة الدنيا*

*بإنتظآر البدء بها*

*تحياتي وأحترامي ~*

----------


## عنيده

_ها خيتو متى البدايه ؟؟_


_يعطيج العافيه .._


_موفقه_

----------

